# [Installation] Nouvel ordinateur [Résolu]

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

   Tout d’abord, bonne année !

   Comme il s’agit de mon premier message sur ce forum, permettez-moi de me présenter rapidement, en tout cas de donner mon parcours informatique. J’ai touché pour la première fois de ma vie un ordinateur il y a 26 ans et ai possédé un compatible IBM-PC (comme on disait à l’époque) pour la première fois il y a 24 ans. J’ai découvert le monde Unix et Linux en 1997, comme beaucoup en entrant dans le monde de l’enseignement supérieur. Depuis, j’ai été utilisateur et j’ai administré des machines de bureaux, un peu un serveur et j’ai utilisé pas mal de distributions, je crois que j’ai commencé avec Slackware (mais je ne me souciais alors pas du tout de l’administration), j’ai utilisé Red Hat/Fedora, Mandrake avant qu’elle ne devienne Mandriva, Debian et Ubuntu, en tout cas pour les plus notables.

   Je suis en train de monter une machine neuve, qui va me servir pour le développement de codes de calculs numériques et ce qui va avec (ce que l’on appelle généralement le calcul scientifique), ainsi que pour le montage vidéo (en full HD), la photo et aussi la musique (composition musicale amateur). Voici la configuration de la machine :

Boîtier : Antec Mini P180 (µATX blanc sans alimentation)

Alimentation : SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W

Carte mère : Gigabyte H55M-USB3 (µATX LGA1156+DDR3+PCI-E)

Processeur : INTEL Core i5 760 (2.8 QuadCore LGA1156)

Ventirad CPU : Noctua NH-U9B SE2 775/1156/1366

Ventilateur : Ventilateur fourni avec le ventirad

Pâte thermique : Pâte thermique fournie avec le ventirad

Mémoire : 2x2 = 4 Go DDR3-1333 PC10600 Kingston (kit)

Carte graphique : MSI R4350-MD512H/D3 Radeon HD 4350 512MB

Ventirad GPU : Ventirad GPU fourni avec la carte graphique

Carte son : M-AUDIO Delta Audiophile 24/96 PCI

Carte réseau : Intégrée à la carte mère

Disque dur : 120 Go SATA SSD Intel X25-M Postville MLC

Disque dur (2ème) : 1,5 To SATA WD Green 64 Mo cache

Lecteur : LG Black 10X BD-ROM 16X DVD-ROM

Ecran : LCD 23'' 16/9éme Samsung F2380M (PVA 8 ms)

Clavier : Logitech UltraX Premium Keyboard

Souris : Logitech M500 Tilt Wheel

Tapis de souris : Steelseries Qck

Enceintes : Logitech Z313 2.1

Webcam : Logitech HD C510

   Pour la distribution, j’ai décidé d’utiliser Gentoo – ça tombe bien, ici c’est un forum Gentoo. Comme c’est la première fois que je vais installer cette distribution, je voulais savoir si vous avez des conseils. Je vais avoir besoin d’un noyau temps-réel, je me demande s’il n’y a pas des pièges. Je pense également qu’il sera approprié d’utiliser les overlays sciences et audio professionnelle. Je me demande également si ButterFS est suffisamment stable pour une utilisation en production. Enfin, je me demande un peu quelles seraien[/list][/list]t les options de compilation les plus appropriées, j’ai l’habitude d’utiliser « -O3 » et vogue la galère, mais il y a sans doute mieux à faire.

   Donc, je suis preneur de toute information, sur ces sujets ou ceux auxquels je n’ai pas pensé.

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet SpatialLast edited by Le Farfadet Spatial on Thu Jul 14, 2011 2:50 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## guilc

Hello,

Sur la config, rien à dire.

Concernant les noyaux RT, il y a ici des gens qui les utilisent, pour du traitement audio, ils pourrons donc donner les pistes intéressantes.

- BTRFS, non, toujours pas stable, toujours pas utilisable en production. Il est possible de jouer avec avec des partitions crashables pour faire des tests, mais tant que le support n'est pas déclaré stable, il est susceptible de survenir des changements du format ondisk qui pourraient rendre la partition inutilisable, donc non, pas de production avec !

- -O3 est à mon sens une fausse bonne idée. Certains programmes foirent simplement à ce niveau d'optimisation, et le gain en rapidité n'est pas foncièrement mesurable. On a des binaires plus gros qui seront plus longs à charger là première fois, consomme plus de RAM, pour un gain en utilisation qui n'est pas évident et pas toujours mesurable. A mon sens, rester en -O2 est le meilleur compromis. Certains programmes très spécialisés (exemple, mplayer) vont de toute façon passer outre et utiliser leurs propres flags "étudiés pour" à la compilation.

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Les derniers noyaux RT sont disponibles dans l'overlay pro-audio.

Pour ma part, je fais de la musique, et me satisfais d'un noyau non-RT récent dont les performances sont plus que suffisante (quasi aucun XRUN avec jack, avec latence faible).

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

   Merci de vous être penchés sur mes questions.

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - BTRFS, non, toujours pas stable, toujours pas utilisable en production. Il est possible de jouer avec avec des partitions crashables pour faire des tests, mais tant que le support n'est pas déclaré stable, il est susceptible de survenir des changements du format ondisk qui pourraient rendre la partition inutilisable, donc non, pas de production avec !
> 
> 

 

   Très bien, je reste donc sur Ext4.

   D’ailleurs, j’ai un vague souvenir de support de Ext2 et Ext3 avec Ext4. Je ne connais plus le nom de ce projet, ni s’il en vaut vraiment la peine.

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - -O3 est à mon sens une fausse bonne idée. Certains programmes foirent simplement à ce niveau d'optimisation, et le gain en rapidité n'est pas foncièrement mesurable. On a des binaires plus gros qui seront plus longs à charger là première fois, consomme plus de RAM, pour un gain en utilisation qui n'est pas évident et pas toujours mesurable. A mon sens, rester en -O2 est le meilleur compromis. Certains programmes très spécialisés (exemple, mplayer) vont de toute façon passer outre et utiliser leurs propres flags "étudiés pour" à la compilation.
> 
> 

 

   Très bien, je vais donc opter pour « -O2 ». Est-ce qu’ajouter « -march » est utile ? D’ailleurs, je ne suis même pas certain de ce qu’il faut indiquer pour un i5, « -march=core2 » ?

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour ma part, je fais de la musique, et me satisfais d'un noyau non-RT récent dont les performances sont plus que suffisante (quasi aucun XRUN avec jack, avec latence faible).
> 
> 

 

   Même si ça n’est pas critique, je suis tombé sur deux ou trois cas particuliers où ça m’a été utile, pas seulement avec le son, mais aussi la vidéo. Je pense que je vais tout de même utiliser le noyau temps réel, mais merci pour l’information.

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Les derniers noyaux RT sont disponibles dans l'overlay pro-audio. 
> 
> 

 

   Si je comprends bien, il y a déjà un noyau patché pour le temps réel. Donc, une fois les overlays configurés, rien de particulier. Aies-je bien compris ?

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial

----------

## guilc

 *Le Farfadet Spatial wrote:*   

> Très bien, je vais donc opter pour « -O2 ». Est-ce qu’ajouter « -march » est utile ? D’ailleurs, je ne suis même pas certain de ce qu’il faut indiquer pour un i5, « -march=core2 » ?

 

Oui, c'est utile.

Je suggère un -march=native => gcc se débrouille tout seul pour ajuster à l'architecture.

Pour ma part : CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -mtune=native -pipe"

 *Quote:*   

> Si je comprends bien, il y a déjà un noyau patché pour le temps réel. Donc, une fois les overlays configurés, rien de particulier. Aies-je bien compris ? 

 

Bah heu, si quand même  :Razz: 

emerge sys-kernel/rt-sources au lieu de gentoo-sources (puis config/compil du noyau of course)

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour ma part : CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -mtune=native -pipe"
> 
> 

 

   Très bien, j’achète !

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge sys-kernel/rt-sources au lieu de gentoo-sources (puis config/compil du noyau of course)
> 
> 

 

   Bon, je suis allé un peu vite. Merci pour l’information.

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial

----------

## xaviermiller

en ayant auparavant récupéré l'overlay via layman

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

   Désolé pour le mauvais formatage de mon titre, j’avais lu les règles, mais ça m’est sorti de la tête…

   Sinon, dans la mesure où les logiciels sont compilés dans /var, je me demande en moyenne combien de place est nécessaire pour ce dossier. Pour l’instant, j’envisage le partitionnement suivant :

 20 GiO pour / ;

 4 GiO pour la partition d’échange ;

 le reste pour /home.

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial[/list]

----------

## Oupsman

message supprimé

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Le Farfadet Spatial wrote:*   

> Sinon, dans la mesure où les logiciels sont compilés dans /var, je me demande en moyenne combien de place est nécessaire pour ce dossier. Pour l’instant, j’envisage le partitionnement suivant :
> 
>  20 GiO pour / ;
> 
>  4 GiO pour la partition d’échange ;
> ...

 

20 GiO c'est vraiment beaucoup. Surtout si tu n'installes pas de gros jeux (les images et les sons prennent de la place). Tu peux diviser par deux.

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si je puis faire une remarque, je ne sais pas si 4Go de RAM seront suffisant pour ton utilisation, le calcul scientifique pouvant être très consommateur, de même que le montage vidéo.
> 
> 

 

   Pour le calcul, je ne ferais que du développement sur cette machine. Les vrais modèles, je ne suis pas fou, je vais les faire tourner sur le cluster du laboratoire.

   Pour le montage vidéo, pour l’instant je me suis contenté de 2 GiO. J’étais en effet à l’étroit, mais je n’ai pas d’expérience personnelle à 4 GiO, ni à plus. J’ai des retours un peu contradictoires, certains me disent que 4 GiO sont suffisant (surtout avec les débits des disques actuels). Mon idée est pour l’instant de prendre 4 GiO et d’ajouter de la mémoire en cas de besoins. Cela dit, si tu as des éléments concernant le montage en Full HD, je suis preneur.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 20 GiO c'est vraiment beaucoup. Surtout si tu n'installes pas de gros jeux (les images et les sons prennent de la place). Tu peux diviser par deux.
> 
> 

 

   Non, pas de gros jeux. Est-ce qu’avec 10 GiO je serais à l’aise ?

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Le Farfadet Spatial wrote:*   

> Non, pas de gros jeux. Est-ce qu’avec 10 GiO je serais à l’aise ?

 

Oui. Regarde l'espace occupé par ton système GNU/Linux actuel pour t'en rendre compte.

----------

## ghoti

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Le Farfadet Spatial wrote:*   Non, pas de gros jeux. Est-ce qu’avec 10 GiO je serais à l’aise ? 
> 
> Oui. Regarde l'espace occupé par ton système GNU/Linux actuel pour t'en rendre compte.

 

Attention quand même à /usr/portage (en particulier le distfiles) et /usr/src : c'est assez traître si on ne surveille pas !

Une idée serait de les mettre sur une partition séparée  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*    *Le Farfadet Spatial wrote:*   Non, pas de gros jeux. Est-ce qu’avec 10 GiO je serais à l’aise ? 
> 
> Oui. Regarde l'espace occupé par ton système GNU/Linux actuel pour t'en rendre compte. 
> 
> Attention quand même à /usr/portage (en particulier le distfiles) et /usr/src : c'est assez traître si on ne surveille pas !
> ...

 

Mouais... quand vraiment on en arrive à plusieurs Go à cause de ça, on n'a qu'à supprimer et ça roule. Donc ça ne me paraît pas une raison suffisante pour se priver de ces Go dans /home.

----------

## ghoti

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Mouais... quand vraiment on en arrive à plusieurs Go à cause de ça, on n'a qu'à supprimer et ça roule. Donc ça ne me paraît pas une raison suffisante pour se priver de ces Go dans /home.

 

En même temps, grapiller 10 Go sur 1,5 To ...  :Smile: 

Mais je crois que la question va se poser en d'autres termes puisqu'il possède également un SSD ...

----------

## kwenspc

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Si je puis faire une remarque, je ne sais pas si 4Go de RAM seront suffisant pour ton utilisation, le calcul scientifique pouvant être très consommateur, de même que le montage vidéo.

 

J'approuve la remarque.

4Go en ddr3 de nos jours c'est bien le minimum, au prix où est la ram autant taper dans le 8 ou le 12go.

pareil pour le cpu, pourquoi pas un core i7?

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oui. Regarde l'espace occupé par ton système GNU/Linux actuel pour t'en rendre compte.
> 
> 

 

   Justement, j’ai par exemple une Ubuntu 10.10 avec 15 GiO pour /, c’est trop juste…

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En même temps, grapiller 10 Go sur 1,5 To ... 
> 
> 

 

   Tout à fait. Donc, j’opte pour 20 GiO.

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pareil pour le cpu, pourquoi pas un core i7?
> 
> 

 

   Sur LDLC, un i5 vaut 165 €. Un i7 275 €. Je suis actuellement aux États-Unis, mais les tarifs y sont à peu près les mêmes. Sachant qu’à l’usage, le gain en vitesse sera quasiment nul, je ne vois aucun intérêt de dépenser 110 € de plus. Je ne suis de toute façon pas un adepte de l’achat compulsif.

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet SpatialLast edited by Le Farfadet Spatial on Thu Jan 06, 2011 8:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Magic Banana

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> En même temps, grapiller 10 Go sur 1,5 To ...

 

Pas faux.

 *Le Farfadet Spatial wrote:*   

> Justement, j’ai par exemple une Ubuntu 10.10 avec 15 GiO pour /, c’est trop juste…

 

Puis-je savoir où passent les Go ? Simple curiosité. Si c'est dans /var/cache/apt/ ('du -hs /var/cache/apt/' pour le savoir), c'est comme pour les distfiles de Gentoo : ça se supprime ('sudo apt-get clean') si la place vient à manquer.

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Puis-je savoir où passent les Go ? Simple curiosité. Si c'est dans /var/cache/apt/ ('du -hs /var/cache/apt/' pour le savoir), c'est comme pour les distfiles de Gentoo : ça se supprime ('sudo apt-get clean') si la place vient à manquer.
> 
> 

 

   Je ne l’ai pas immédiatement sous la main, de tête je ne peux pas dire. Cela dit, j’exécute régulièrement « apt-get clean ». Il se trouve que Ubuntu a subi une certaine inflation entre la 10.04 et la 10.10.

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous.

   Bon, je devrais recevoir prochainement les pièces, je passerais le fil de discussion en résolu une fois que Gentoo sera installé.

   Au passage, je me pose une question : je souhaite utiliser les pilote libre pour cartes ATI. Y a-t-il des précautions à prendre ?

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial

----------

## k-root

 *Le Farfadet Spatial wrote:*   

> 
> 
>    Pour le montage vidéo, pour l’instant je me suis contenté de 2 GiO. J’étais en effet à l’étroit, mais je n’ai pas d’expérience personnelle à 4 GiO, ni à plus. J’ai des retours un peu contradictoires, certains me disent que 4 GiO sont suffisant (surtout avec les débits des disques actuels). Mon idée est pour l’instant de prendre 4 GiO et d’ajouter de la mémoire en cas de besoins. Cela dit, si tu as des éléments concernant le montage en Full HD, je suis preneur.
> 
> 

 

pour du montage hd sous linux , la solutions la plus simple c'est ubuntu 10.04 + drivers nvidia no gpl + cinelerra + ramen , en comparant avec tunning gentoo + drivers nvidia/ati proprio no gpl + cinelerra git + ramen from scratch , le gains est minime ( de l'ordre de 5% sur les temps de rendu )

currently most talked about open-source non-linear video

ramen

les drivers libres ati : plein de fonctions manquantes , mais deja sans  les shader 2.0 :/  puis KMS n'est pas trop amis avec fglrx , donc faut rebooter sur un autre noyaux toussa toussa.

OpenGL vendor string: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R600 (RV710 954F) 20090101  TCL DRI2

OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.11-devel

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20

ca c'est pour les logiciel open source ..  sinon http://ae.tutsplus.com/tutorials/workflow/after-effects-vs-nuke-ae-premium/

ps : et pour la ram , plein de ram  .. 4go c'est un minimum  :Wink: 

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

 *k-root wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pour du montage hd sous linux , la solutions la plus simple c'est ubuntu 10.04 + drivers nvidia no gpl + cinelerra + ramen , en comparant avec tunning gentoo + drivers nvidia/ati proprio no gpl + cinelerra git + ramen from scratch , le gains est minime ( de l'ordre de 5% sur les temps de rendu )
> 
> 

 

   Ce n’est pas tant un problème de performances pour ma part. Ubuntu est très bien pour commencer, mais il y a des problèmes de stabilités et j’ai des raisons de vouloir une rolling release. Or, dans un tel cas, le mieux c’est la compilation.

   Trop de problèmes avec les pilotes propriétaires, je préfère les éviter.

   Peux-tu donner plus de détails concernant les pilotes libres ?

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial

----------

## k-root

 *Le Farfadet Spatial wrote:*   

> 
> 
>    Peux-tu donner plus de détails concernant les pilotes libres ?
> 
> 

 

http://wiki.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature

http://www.x.org/wiki/radeonBuildHowTo

git://git.overlays.gentoo.org/proj/x11

man laymanLast edited by k-root on Sun Jan 16, 2011 6:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

   Il y a un overlay dédié aux pilote libre Radeon, c’est bien ça ?

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial

----------

## guilc

Pourquoi un overlay ?

Tout n'est pas dans des overlays hein !!

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati, qui s'installe tout seul si tu mets VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" dans ton make.conf

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

   J’ai enfin reçu toutes les pièces de la machine, je vais pouvoir au moins commencer l’installation ce week-end.

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati, qui s'installe tout seul si tu mets VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" dans ton make.conf
> 
> 

 

   Très bien.

   Au passage, je reviens sur une question un peu ancienne :

 *Le Farfadet Spatial wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour ma part : CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -mtune=native -pipe"
> 
> 

 

   D’après le guide d’optimisation, « -mtune » semble inutile, qu’en est-il réellement ?

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial

----------

## guilc

oui, mtune est redondant avec march. man gcc : "Moreover, specifying -march=cpu-type implies -mtune=cpu-type."

Maintenant, ça va pas moins bien marcher pour autant hein  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

L'avantage de mettre ensemble -mtune et -march est que si l'un des flags est filtré, mais pas l'autre, on garde une partie des optimisations

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'avantage de mettre ensemble -mtune et -march est que si l'un des flags est filtré, mais pas l'autre, on garde une partie des optimisations
> 
> 

 

   Certes, mais, toujours d’après le guide d’optimisation, il faut éviter les options redondantes. De toute façon, sur un i5 (notamment en mode 64 bits), « -march » est reconnu. Qu’est-ce qui pourrait filtrer un tel drapeau ?

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

   La carte mère et le processeur sont défectueux, je dois attendre le retour des composants…

   En attendant, je me pose une question : plutôt que de créer une partition d’échange, il est possible d’utiliser un fichier, en procédant ainsi pour avoir 4GiO :

```

# dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile bs=1024 count=4194304

# mkswap /swapfile

# swapon /swapfile

```

   Pour vérifier l’entrée Fstab :

```

$ cat /etc/fstab

```

   Je me demande ce que vaut cette possibilité, est-ce que quelqu’un a des informations à ce sujet ?

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial

----------

## Magic Banana

Qui de mieux placé qu'Andrew Morton pour te répondre ?! C'est dans cet e-mail. En gros, mêmes performances et un gain en flexibilité.  :Wink: 

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qui de mieux placé qu'Andrew Morton pour te répondre ?!
> 
> 

 

   Je cherche, mais je ne trouve personne plus impliqué sur ce sujet, pas même Linus TORVALDS…

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> En gros, mêmes performances et un gain en flexibilité.
> 
> 

 

   En effet, le message est explicite : j’opte donc pour cette solution. Merci.

   Par contre, du coup, comme je ne compte pas faire entre cet ordinateur (ordinateur de bureau) en hibernation, peut-être n’est-il pas nécessaire d’allouer plus d’un GiO : en cas de réel besoin, il sera après-tout possible d’en créer un nouveau plus grand, il me semble. Quelqu’un a-t-il des informations sur le sujet ?

   Sinon, voici finalement les options de compilations pour lesquelles j’opte :

```

CFLAGS=-march=native -O2 -DNDEBUG -pipe

CXXFLAGS=$CFLAGS

```

   Il ne reste plus qu’à recevoir la nouvelle carte-mère et le nouveau processeur.

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

   J’ai eu quantités de problèmes avec le matériel que j’ai acheté. J’ai donc un conseil : n’achetez pas de matériel informatique aux États-Unis, il y a beaucoup trop d’incompétences. Conclusion, j’ai dépensé beaucoup pour quelque chose qui ne fonctionne pas. Je chercherais à régler les problèmes en rentrant en France. En attendant, je passe ce fil de discussion en résolu.

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial

----------

## d2_racing

C'est où que tu l'as acheté, car ça semble être du matériel pas mal commun.

Je vois pas pourquoi Gentoo ne serait pas en mesure de rouler sur ce type d'ordinateur.

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est où que tu l'as acheté, car ça semble être du matériel pas mal commun.
> 
> 

 

   Je suis à la Nouvelle-Orléans, pas de détaillant local. J’ai acheté par correspondance chez Newegg, qui m’a envoyé du matériel défectueux. J’ai trouvé une boutique de dépannage informatique, mais ils y sont incompétents.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Je vois pas pourquoi Gentoo ne serait pas en mesure de rouler sur ce type d'ordinateur.
> 
> 

 

    Il n’y a aucune incompatibilité de Gentoo avec cette configuration. Cela dit, ce n’est qu’une distribution GNU/Linux, pas une baguette magique : Gentoo ne peut pas être installé sur un ordinateur qui ne s’allume pas. Il y a des problèmes matériels, Gentoo n’y peut rien, cela n’a rien à voir avec le système d’exploitation.

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

   Je déterre ce sujet, car il me semble plus cohérent de reprendre ce fil, vu que j’ai à nouveau des problèmes pour l’installation de cette machine.

   Je suis donc revenu en France, ai fait tester le matériel rue Montgallet et j’ai fait tourner une Redhat sur la machine : rien à déclarer. J’ai donc relancé l’installation de Gentoo. J’ai pris mon temps, l’ordinateur a tourné plus de 24 heures. Tout ce passait bien jusqu’à ce que je tape :

```

# emerge gentoo-sources

```

   À environ 75 %, l’ordinateur a figé, plus aucune autre solution que de l’éteindre en appuyant sur l’interrupteur. Depuis, à chaque démarrage, au bout d’un temps aléatoire (mais sans jamais arriver au bout de la phase d’initialisation), alors que je suis sur le Live CD, l’ordinateur fige puis s’éteint automatiquement. Je me demande de quoi cela peut-il être le symptôme. Si quelqu’un a une idée, je suis preneur.

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial

----------

## noobux

Salut, chauffe-t-il beaucoup?  ...

Sinon c'est du chrooting l'installation gentoo donc ce que tu fais n'est pas perdu, si tu as fini à gentoo-sources, tu chroot et tu reviens à la même étape ( tu temet d'abord internet). Ta redhat sinon a-t-elle le même problème? C'est bien possible que ça soit ton live le problème ... Vérifie aussi tes options BIOS on ne sait jamais, sinon dans un mag d'informatique ils te règleront le pb si c'est matériel (j'avais ça et sous windows en plus avant) c'est peut-être ton ventilo mais ça n'a pas l'air logiciel ( au pir c'est un problème de driver/ACPI) mais je pense que c'est ton BIOS qui a tout bonnement éteint ton ordi pour éviter de fondre.

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

 *noobux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> chauffe-t-il beaucoup?  ...
> 
> 

 

   Ça ne me fait pas cette impression. Impossible de lancer une sonde, donc je ne peux rester que sur l’impression.

 *noobux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon c'est du chrooting l'installation gentoo donc ce que tu fais n'est pas perdu, si tu as fini à gentoo-sources, tu chroot et tu reviens à la même étape ( tu temet d'abord internet).
> 
> 

 

   Oui, j’y avais pensé : j’ai réussi à amorcer sur « gentoo-nofb », et j’ai utilisé Chroot pour revenir à l’étape où j’en étais, mais, avant de relancer Emerge sur « gentoo-sources », j’ai lancé une synchronisation de Emerge : l’ordinateur a figé vers la fin de la procédure.

 *noobux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ta redhat sinon a-t-elle le même problème?
> 
> 

 

   Non : comme je l’ai dit dans mon message précédent, rien à signaler sous Redhat.

 *noobux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est bien possible que ça soit ton live le problème ...
> 
> 

 

   Pourtant, j’ai pour habitude de vérifier mes téléchargements et mes gravures avec MD5SUM, mais je vais fouiller cette piste.

 *noobux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vérifie aussi tes options BIOS on ne sait jamais, sinon dans un mag d'informatique ils te règleront le pb si c'est matériel (j'avais ça et sous windows en plus avant) c'est peut-être ton ventilo
> 
> 

 

 *Le Farfadet Spatial wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ai fait tester le matériel rue Montgallet
> 
> 

 

   Bon, si tu n’es pas parisien, il est vrai que cela ne va pas forcément de soit que la rue Montgallet est essentiellement composée de boutiques informatiques.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mais ça n'a pas l'air logiciel
> 
> 

 

   Pourtant, sachant que les tests sur le matériel n’ont rien révélé d’anormal et que Redhat fonctionne dessus, je penche plutôt pour un problème logiciel.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ( au pir c'est un problème de driver/ACPI)
> 
> 

 

   Je vais tester cela avant de faire un nouveau CD.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mais je pense que c'est ton BIOS qui a tout bonnement éteint ton ordi pour éviter de fondre.
> 
> 

 

   Ça me semble peu probable, vu que l’ordinateur est resté allumé toute la journée d’hier sans gémir. Je vais tout de même l’ouvrir, ça ne mange pas de pain.

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

   Ordinateur ouvert, en utilisant « gentoo-nofb noacpi », l’ordinateur a tout de même gelé, en plein milieu du moment où je configurais mon noyau – évidemment, rien n’est sauvegardé… Toujours pas de chaleur suspecte à signaler.

   Je teste la piste du CD défectueux.

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

   Je ne sais pas si cela a un quelconque rapport, mais lorsque j’ai tenté d’installer Debian, il s’est plaint de l’absence de deux firmwares. En revanche, j’ai réussi à aller jusqu’au bout de la phase d’installation sans aucun gel. Au moment d’initialiser le système nouvellement installé, j’ai un joli kernel panic. Peut-être une piste.

   En tout cas, j’ai gravé un nouveau CD d’installation. Après téléchargement, l’image était bonne :

```

$ sha1sum -c install-amd64-minimal-20110630.iso.DIGESTS 

install-amd64-minimal-20110630.iso: OK

install-amd64-minimal-20110630.iso.CONTENTS: OK

```

   À la fin de la gravure, la somme de contrôle n’a pas décelé d’erreur. Je pense que nous pouvons donc partir du principe que le disque que je vais utiliser est intègre. Je vous tiens au courant.

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Assure toi d'avoir un cd neuf et utilise de préférence system rescue-cd :

http://www.sysresccd.org/Download

elle est basé sur gentoo et est très légère .

Tu peux aussi voir la température ds le bios, tu auras déjà une idée.

Vérifier avec un livecd avec lm-sensors

Tu as des outils pour tester ta mémoire et tes disques: memtest, smartmontools.

Tu peux aussi faire un reset de ton bios, tu peux aussi  le flasher.

Il faut plus de detail pour le kernel panic ...

Fait une install avec le minimum de matos branché.

Voici un florilèges de pistes ...

ps: Je sais que tu as déjà partitionné mais pense à lvm pour une bonne flexibilité de l'espace disque.

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu peux aussi voir la température ds le bios, tu auras déjà une idée.
> 
> 

 

   Oui, j’ai regardé : 41 °C pour le système, 48 °C pour le processeur, rien d’anormal.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Vérifier avec un livecd avec lm-sensors
> 
> 

 

   Oui, mais le problème, comme je ne peux pas les avoir en permanence sous les yeux, je ne peux pas voir quelle est la température au moment du gel. En tout cas, je ne constate pas d’augmentation de la température. Bref : oubliez l’histoire de la température, ça ne vient pas de là.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu as des outils pour tester ta mémoire et tes disques: memtest, smartmontools.
> 
> Tu peux aussi faire un reset de ton bios, tu peux aussi  le flasher.
> ...

 

   Encore une fois, le matériel a été testé plusieurs fois. Notamment la mémoire. De plus, le BIOS a été flashé.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Il faut plus de detail pour le kernel panic ...
> 
> 

 

   Bof, il s’agit d’une installation de Debian et, de toute façon je l’ai supprimée.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Fait une install avec le minimum de matos branché.
> 
> 

 

   J’ai un écran, un clavier et une souris. À la rigueur, je peux débrancher la souris, mais je l’ai testé avec mon portable sans relever le moindre problème. D’ailleurs, aucun matériel n’a posé de problème sous Fedora.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ps: Je sais que tu as déjà partitionné mais pense à lvm pour une bonne flexibilité de l'espace disque.
> 
> 

 

   J’utilise LVM sur mon serveur, mais sur ma machine de bureau, surtout au vu de la simplicité du partitionnement, je trouve ça vraiment inutile.

   En tout cas, avec le CD neuf et testé, en utilisant « gentoo-nofb noacpi », j’ai encore eu un gel (une fois de plus pendant que je configurais le noyau). Bon, je vais réinstaller Fedora (puisqu’elle fonctionne), je ferais l’installation de Gentoo avec Chroot à partir de là.

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial

----------

## kwenspc

Ça peut venir de l'alim, qui arrive pas à délivrer un courant de bonne qualité en continu. Ou alors la CM.

----------

## Lutin

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *Le Farfadet Spatial wrote:*   Très bien, je vais donc opter pour « -O2 ». Est-ce qu’ajouter « -march » est utile ? D’ailleurs, je ne suis même pas certain de ce qu’il faut indiquer pour un i5, « -march=core2 » ? 
> 
> Oui, c'est utile.
> 
> Je suggère un -march=native => gcc se débrouille tout seul pour ajuster à l'architecture.
> ...

 

Si tu es sur du x86 ou du x86_64 -mtune n'est pas un flag conseillé:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gcc-optimization.xml

----------

## kwenspc

 *Lutin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si tu es sur du x86 ou du x86_64 -mtune n'est pas un flag conseillé:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gcc-optimization.xml

 

C'est juste déprécié, ça ne pause pas soucis outre mesure.

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

   Bon, finalement, j’ai voulu utiliser Fedora comme base, mais l’ordinateur s’est mis à geler également. Ce qui ramène vers un problème matériel. La difficulté maintenant est de réussir à établir un diagnostic sur une machine qui gèle rapidement (en moins de cinq minutes). Je viens de passer deux mois à essayer de régler le même genre de problème sur l’ordinateur de ma mère, pour finalement me rendre compte que cela venait d’un clavier défectueux. J’espère que je ne vais pas avoir autant de problèmes.

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ça peut venir de l'alim, qui arrive pas à délivrer un courant de bonne qualité en continu. Ou alors la CM.
> 
> 

 

   Pour rappel, la configuration est donnée au début de ce fil de discussion. Il me semble que l’alimentation est bien proportionnée à la configuration. J’ai un onduleur pas loin, je vais essayer en y branchant la machine.

   La carte mère et le processeur ont déjà été remplacé et le matériel actuel a été testé, ainsi que la mémoire : je ne vais pas commencer par cette hypothèse.

 *Lutin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si tu es sur du x86 ou du x86_64 -mtune n'est pas un flag conseillé
> 
> 

 

   Je ne l’ai de toute façon pas intégré. Mes options sont les suivantes :

```

CFLAGS=-march=native -O2 -DNDEBUG -pipe

CXXFLAGS=$CFLAGS

```

   Cela dit, je n’en suis pas là. J’aurais plein de questions pour configurer au mieux mon système, mais d’abord je voudrais qu’il soit déjà fonctionnel.

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial

----------

## Poussin

Pour un système qui gèle, tu peux tester absolument TOUT le matos. Cables, lecteurs optiques (même inutilisé) , disques dur, etc... On pense souvent à CM, proco, RAM, mais le reste peut être tout aussi coupable.

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

   J’ai déplacé l’ordinateur au rez-de-chaussé, dans une pièce plus fraîche, il est branché sur un onduleur, j’utilise un autre clavier, un autre écran, une autre souris et un autre câble Ethernet, tous fonctionnant sur un ordinateur qui n’a aucun problème. J’y ai installé Xubuntu, aucun problème, le système ne gèle pas. Demain, je vais tester un à un tous les périphériques, mais il semble que l’on se dirige vers un problème de température. J'ai ajouté une sonde.

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

   Je crois bien que j’ai trouvé où se situait le problème. Cela ne semble pas être la température, mais cela semble bien matériel.

   Dans l’immédiat, je n’ai pas ce qui constituera mes enceintes définitives. À la place, j’utilise de petites enceintes dont le système d’alimentation effectue une dérivation sur le câble d’alimentation de l’unité centrale. Sans les enceintes, l’ordinateur ne fige pas, avec les enceintes branchées et allumées, il fige. Ce sont de vieilles enceintes, je vais les mettre au rebut sans regret. Dimanche dernier, les enceintes n’étaient pas allumées. Tout cela semble cohérent.

   Je relance l’installation de Gentoo ce week-end.

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

   J’ai fait un peu tourner la machine :

```

$ uptime 

 23:25:40 up  3:20,  2 users,  load average: 0.15, 0.07, 0.06

```

   Ce n’est pas une durée exceptionnelle, mais je pense que c’est parfaitement suffisant pour considérer que la raison des gels intempestifs a été supprimée, donc que c’était bien les vieilles enceintes. Je lance donc l’installation demain.

   En passant, je vais utiliser Xfce et aussi bien des applications Gnome que KDE, mais pas ces deux environnements de bureau. Du coup, je me demande un peu quoi préciser dans ma variable USE. Si vous avez des conseils, je suis preneur.

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial

----------

## jcTux

Tu peux rajouter -kde -gnome dans make.conf, et rajouter individuellement les drapeaux nécessaires à chaque paquet dans /etc/portage/package.use au fur et à mesure que tu les installes.

----------

## Poussin

USE permet d'ajouter ou supprimer une fonctionnalité optionnelle. Si tu installes un paquet nécessitant gnome, les dépendances nécessaires (des libs de gnome par exemple) seront installée, même en cas de USE="-gnome". Le +gnome n'est à utilisé que si tu veux que les paquets s'intégrent le mieux possible à l'environnement gnome, ce qui n'est pas le cas

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

   Très bien, je vais donc ajouter « -gnome -kde » à USE. De toute façon, au pire, il suffit de changer les options – bon, ça peut faire une longue recompilation. En tout cas, je relance l’installation de ce pas.

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

   L’ordinateur à gelé de nouveau… Du coup, je l’ai à nouveau descendu, branché sur l’onduleur et utilisé des périphériques déjà testés. Cette fois-ci, je vais tester les différents éléments plus longuement, en utilisation réelle.

   Du coup, j’ai commencé l’installation dans cette configuration. Pas de gel à déplorer pour l’instant, mais une première difficulté : après avoir installé DHCPd et avoir ajouté « config_eth0=( "dhcp" ) » à /etc/conf.d/net, j’obtiens le message suivant :

```

# rc-update add net.eth0 default

 * rc-update: service `net.eth0’ does not exist

```

   J’ai fait une erreur, mais je ne sais pas laquelle.

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial

----------

## barul

Aurais-tu par mégarde supprimé le fichier net.eth0, tout bêtement ?

----------

## Poussin

supprimé, je ne sais pas, mais le lien symbolique n'existe pas.

```

cd /etc/init.d

ln -s net.lo net.eth0

```

A condition que eth0 existe (ifconfig -a pour vérifier)

----------

## d2_racing

Il a dû avoir passé de baselayout 1.x à 2.x.

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> supprimé, je ne sais pas, mais le lien symbolique n'existe pas.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

   Bon, je ne peux pas encore réaliser de copier-coller vers le forum, du coup je ne m’embête pas à recopier, mais en effet il manquait le lien symbolique, ce problème-là est résolu, merci.

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il a dû avoir passé de baselayout 1.x à 2.x.
> 
> 

 

   J’ai du mal à donner du sens à cette phrase, mais ce que je peux dire, c’est que j’ai téléchargé l’étape trois du 30 juin 2011.

   Sinon, ouvert, l’ordinateur a supporté la compilation du noyau sans problème, en revanche, une fois fermé, il a gelé très vite : on se dirige de nouveau vers un problème de refroidissement.

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

   Je me suis rendu compte que j’avais benoîtement oublié de copier le noyau que j’avais compilé dans /boot/. Je me décidais donc à le faire juste avant d’effectuer la configuration de GRUB. Sauf que le répertoire /usr/src/ est désormais vide : plus de trace de /usr/src/linux, ni de ce qui se trouvait dedans.

   Suis-je condamné à relancer « emerge gentoo-sources » et recommencer la configuration du noyau ? Ça m’embête, parce que j’avais passé plus d’une heure à configurer mon noyau – bon, je ne me fais pas d’illusion, il aurait très probablement provoqué un kernel panic, mais quand même.

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial

----------

## Poussin

A priori, il ne peut pas être vide. Es-tu bien dans l'environnement chrooté, et non pas sur le live? As-tu bien monté tes partitions correctements?

Cela doit bien être quelque part ^^

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es-tu bien dans l'environnement chrooté, et non pas sur le live? As-tu bien monté tes partitions correctements?
> 
> 

 

   Je ne sais plus bien, mais j’ai dû en effet faire une erreur de manipulation entre ces deux-là – au vu de la simplicité de mon partitionnement, je penche plutôt pour une erreur dans l’utilisation de Chroot. En tout cas, en relançant l’ordinateur et en réutilisant Chroot, j’ai retrouvé mon noyau. Ce problème-là est résolu.

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

   J’ai donc copié le noyau dans /boot et installé GRUB. J’ai ensuite relancé la machine. Comme je m’y attendais, j’ai obtenu un kernel panic. Maintenant, il s’agit de trouver la procédure pour y remédier.

   Pour commencer, je recopie les messages d’erreurs que j’ai obtenu – évidemment, je ne peux toujours pas réaliser de copier-coller, j’espère ne pas faire de faute de frappe :

```

[     0.621199] VFS: Cannot open root device "(null)" or unknown-block(8,1)

[     0.621248] Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:

[     0.621313] Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,1)

[     0.621376] Pid: 1, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 #1

[     0.621424] Call Trace:

[     0.621471] [<ffffffff8142660c>] ? panic+0xa1/0x1a0

[     0.621527] [<ffffffff8142674b>] ? printk+0x40/0x45

[     0.621575] [<ffffffff815ebfd6>] ? mount_block_root+0x1d3/0x26e

[     0.621623] [<ffffffff815ec1f3>] ? prepare_namespace+0x133/0x15d

[     0.621672] [<ffffffff815eb74d>] ? kernel_init+0x1a7/0x1b7

[     0.621721] [<ffffffff81003c54>] ? kernel_thread_helper+0x4/0x10

[     0.621770] [<ffffffff815eb5a6>] ? kernel_init+0x0/0x1b7

[     0.621817] [<ffffffff81003c50>] ? kernel_thread_helper+0x0/0x10

```

   J’ai une partition /dev/sda1 en Ext4 qui doit être montée sur /, une partition /dev/sda5 en Ext4 qui doit être montée sur /home et une partition /dev/sdb1 en Ext4 qui doit être montée sur /mnt/disque2. Je suis un peu surpris, car j’ai comme l’impression que le noyau ne reconnait pas le système de fichier. Pourtant, j’ai fait attention à ne pas passer Ext4 en module, mais bien de le compiler directement dans le noyau.

   De toute façon, j’ai de toute évidence fait une erreur. J’aurais besoin d’un peu d’aide pour comprendre les messages d’erreurs et pour déterminer où se trouve le problème.

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial

----------

## barul

Tu dois spécifier une bonne partition root dans ta ligne de boot kernel, et activer le support ext4 dans le noyau (il ne l'est pas par défaut).

----------

## Poussin

Ce qui m'étonne, c'est que le message d'erreur ne contient pas une liste de systèmes de fichiers détectés.

Peux-tu nous donner le contenu de ton grub.conf?

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> 
> 
> activer le support ext4 dans le noyau (il ne l'est pas par défaut).
> 
> 

 

   Je sais bien, mais justement, j’avais fait attention à cela : j’ai vérifié, Ext4 est bien en « build in », même pas en module.

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Peux-tu nous donner le contenu de ton grub.conf?
> 
> 

 

   Si je ne fais pas de faute de frappe :

```

default 0

timeout 30

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.38-r6

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r6 init=/dev/sda1

```

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial

----------

## Poussin

ce n'est pas init=/dev/sda1, mais root=/dev/sda1

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ce n'est pas init=/dev/sda1, mais root=/dev/sda1
> 
> 

 

   Oui, erreur idiote.

   Cela dit, après avoir corrigé cela et relancé Grub-install, j’obtiens toujours un kernel panic, qui diffère à peine du précédent :

```

[     0.943288] VFS: Cannot open root device "sda1" or unknown-block(0,0)

[     0.943337] Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:

[     0.943401] Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

[     0.943465] Pid: 1, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 #1

[     0.943512] Call Trace:

[     0.943559] [<ffffffff8142660c>] ? panic+0xa1/0x1a0

[     0.943606] [<ffffffff8142674b>] ? printk+0x40/0x45

[     0.943654] [<ffffffff815ebfd6>] ? mount_block_root+0x1d3/0x26e

[     0.943703] [<ffffffff815ec1f3>] ? prepare_namespace+0x133/0x15d

[     0.943751] [<ffffffff815eb74d>] ? kernel_init+0x1a7/0x1b7

[     0.943800] [<ffffffff81003c54>] ? kernel_thread_helper+0x4/0x10

[     0.943858] [<ffffffff815eb5a6>] ? kernel_init+0x0/0x1b7

[     0.943905] [<ffffffff81003c50>] ? kernel_thread_helper+0x0/0x10 

```

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial

----------

## Poussin

Vérifie que tu as bien sélectionné le bon pilote pour ton controleur de disques. Tu peux toujours paste ton lspci -knn

PS: si après tu as d'autres soucis, ce serait cool de faire un post par problème.

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous 

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vérifie que tu as bien sélectionné le bon pilote pour ton controleur de disques. Tu peux toujours paste ton lspci -knn
> 
> 

 

   Après avoir utilisé le CD de Gentoo et avoir lancé Chroot (je ne recopie que l’information qui concerne les disques) :

```

00:1f.2 SATA controller [0106]: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 6 port SATA AHCI Controller [8086:3b22] (rev 06)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device [1458:b005]

02:00.0 SATA controller [0106]: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB362/JMB363 Serial ATA Controller [197b:2363] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard [1458:b000]

02:00.1 IDE controller [0106]: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB362/JMB363 Serial ATA Controller [197b:2363] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard [1458:b000]

```

   Maintenant, il me reste à savoir ce que j’ai sélectionné pour mon noyau : je ne sais pas si j’en ai choisi un, ni même où obtenir cette information.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: si après tu as d'autres soucis, ce serait cool de faire un post par problème.
> 
> 

 

   Pour moi, il s’agissait toujours du même problème, à savoir installer Gentoo sur la machine décrite, mais très bien.

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial

----------

## barul

Tu peux nous coller ton .config stp?

----------

## Poussin

Device drivers -> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers

Là dedans, tu as le support AHCI (dont tu as besoin pour le premier controleur) et un peu plus bas le Jmicron.

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu peux nous coller ton .config stp?
> 
> 

 

   Ça va être délicat : je ne peux toujours pas faire de copier-coller et je ne me sens pas de recopier tout ça à la main (c’est tout de même très long).

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Là dedans, tu as le support AHCI
> 
> 

 

   J’ai trouvé, je ne l’avais pas du tout sélectionné. Activé en built in

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> un peu plus bas le Jmicron.
> 
> 

 

   Je n’ai trouvé que du PATA pour JMicron, mais je l’ai sélectionné quand même.

   Au passage, lorsque je quitte « make menuconfig », j’obtiens les trois avertissements suivants :

```

warning: (SCHED_AUTOGROUP) selects CGROUP_SCHED which has unmet direct dependencies (CGROUPS && EXPERIMENTAL)

warning: (ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU) selects ACPI_CONTAINER which has unmet direct dependencies (ACPI && EXPERIMENTAL)

warning: (MEDIA_TUNER) selects MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5761 which has unmet direct dependencies (MEDIA_SUPPORT && VIDEO_MEDIA && I2C && EXPERIMENTAL)

```

   Je ne suis pas bien sûr exactement à quel endroit sélectionner quoi et vu qu’il y a plusieurs choses expérimentales, je me demande si j’en ai bien besoin.

   Bon, je suppose qu’il n’est pas nécessaire de réaliser de « make clean » et vu que je n’ai pas sélectionné de nouveau module, je pense que je n’ai pas besoin non plus d’un « make modules ». Du coup, je lance un simple « make » et je copie le nouveau noyau dans /boot.

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

   J’ai réussi à lancer mon noyau. J’ai encore des problèmes, j’ai commencé un fil de discussion à ce sujet, mais comme convenu, je passe ce sujet en résolu.

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial

----------

## barul

Le pastebin est là pour éviter de tout recopier à la main…

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le pastebin est là pour éviter de tout recopier à la main…
> 
> 

 

   Parles-tu de http://pastebin.com/ ? Qu’est-ce que cela apporte ? Le forum a tout ce qu’il faut pour coller, le problème c’est que je n’ai aucun moyen de sélectionner quoi que ce soit dans la console… En ce moment, il n’est même pas connecté au net.

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial

----------

## barul

Je parle de app-text/pastebin. Ça va te coller un fichier sur le Net, et te donner l'url dudit fichier.

----------

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je parle de app-text/pastebin. Ça va te coller un fichier sur le Net, et te donner l'url dudit fichier.
> 
> 

 

   Je ne connaissais pas. Reste que cela nécessite que l’ordinateur soit connecté à Internet.

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial

----------

## barul

Suffit de compiler son driver réseau, c'est pas comme si c'était dur…

----------

